# Perfect Home in NYC



## wondermaarta (Sep 25, 2003)

Hi - I'm looking for the perfect home for my sweet pigeon who I rescued as a baby and hand-raised. He is probably 11 weeks old now and is very healthy and happy. While I wish to keep him with me always, I cannot. I have a very small apartment in NYC and my cat wants to kill him. It is so stressful to have them both around at the same time, and I can't give the pigeon the freedom he deserves. He can't freely walk around the apartment or fly from place to place. I have to watch them both like a hawk so that he doesn't get hurt or killed. And I will not lock up my cat as she doesn't derserve that anymore than the bird deserves it.

What I am looking for is a place where he can be SAFE and FREE...meaning, understanding that he will never be able to go back into the wild, he should have a place where he can fly (maybe an outdoor aviary) and be with other birds and still have his human companions. He loves me and will certaily want to be around humans who are loving and kind. He CANNOT go back into the wild because he would be too friendly with humans who could be very cruel if a "wild" pigeon were to land on their head!

I'm hoping that someone within about a 4 or 5 hour radius of NYC has a bird sanctuary and could add another sweet little soul to their world. He is beautiful and worthy of the best life. Thanks for any suggestions or help.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Let me bump this up for residents in NYC...


----------



## wondermaarta (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks for your help, Trees Gray. I'm having a hard time believing there isn't a single bird sanctuary close to NYC. I appreciate any guidance you can give me. I love this little bird with all my heart, but life for him, for my cat and for me is very strained every moment as nature and instinct battle human logic and sense. I can't tell either of them how much better off we would all be if we could "just get along" and so we continue to live in a very small space with stress and worry, with one of them always closed off in some room in order to spare the other or give the other a chance to roam free for a few minutes. I'm a nervous wreck, needless to say. I've tried to let them coexist a few times, and the cat will inevitably not be able to handle it and lash out at the bird. How can she help it? It's certainly not her fault. 

Anyway, please help. Thanks.


----------



## Mamma Soke (Oct 29, 2002)

Nevermind... Now that I read farther in the messages of that post you already know about it... *LOL* Oh well, teach me not to read a whole thread before I post *LOL*

Ma 

Check out the bird sanctuary post in the general discussion section. Its titled: plug for a bird sanctuary in upstate new york... 

Three hours from NYC but that's not really that far away. I had a pigeon sent overnight mail to my house once, 21 bucks and he was fine. He came from about 6 hours drive away. 

Luck placing him. 

Ma Soke' (aka Shelley)

[This message has been edited by Mamma Soke (edited October 21, 2003).]

[This message has been edited by Mamma Soke (edited October 21, 2003).]


----------



## Rick07 (Dec 7, 2002)

I have a couple of pigeons, that i take care of, i live in northeast pa. Thanks


----------



## wondermaarta (Sep 25, 2003)

Hey Rick...

Tell me more about your situation. I'm interested in what you've got going down there. I contacted the Berkshire Bird Paradise and will be visiting it in the coming weeks. I'm not convinced it is the right place for my pigie because he is SO domestic and loves his human contact. I think he really needs to be a pampered pet.
Let me know...


----------



## Rick07 (Dec 7, 2002)

Actually I have around 30 pigeons. You could say I am addicted. But none the less everyone gets the same amount of attention everday. I have mainly ferals and a few homers. I would love to have a new pigeon, that could live in the country and be a pigeon without getting bothered. Thanks


----------



## wondermaarta (Sep 25, 2003)

Can I come see? Email me at [email protected] Thanks.


----------



## wondermaarta (Sep 25, 2003)

Hi All -

Still looking for help here. Need a home where he will be a pet and get lots of human contact. He also is ready for a mate. Please help!


----------



## pigeon crazy (Dec 9, 2003)

will the pigeon come back to me if i let it fly out? i do have a back yard but an open one just wanted to know answer back please as soon as posible


----------



## wondermaarta (Sep 25, 2003)

Hi -

I think he would return to you with no problem, but to be quite honest, I don't think he'd want to go outside! He might be brave and try it for a little while, but mostly he loves to be with his "Person". He feels very secure when he's with his Person. The other fear I might have is that he would try to return to ME in the city which is a scary thought since there would be so many dangers along the way in a journey like that.

Where do you live? What is your pigeon situation? Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Rick07 (Dec 7, 2002)

I think a pigeon would handle the outdoors with open wings. Bc they are very hardy little buggers. He wants to be a pigeon and interact and be a pigeon. Also feral pigeons posses homing ability but not nearly as well as racing homers. So most likely the pigeon will stay with his new owner, if u give him time to settle. Feral pigeons are creatures who take the best oppurtunity and i know ne one of these ppl would would love to adopt him would give him that. Thanks


----------



## pigeon george (Aug 7, 2003)

i live on long island and work at L.G.A Airport i have two coops one is for pure white homers but my other has mixed colors with homers and flights in this coop i have
60 pigeons all but three fly daily one has a wing injury the other two just dont seem interested so i dont force them however i only spend an hour with them in the morning and n hour at night several hours on the weekends if no other home is avail you have me let me know here or at [email protected]


----------

